# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Votações >  O que mais te desanima no hobby?

## Julio Macieira

Olá companheiros  :Olá: 

Uns entram, outros saiem.

E tu?

O que mais te desanima no hobby ?

Deixa o teu comantário

----------


## Carlos Jorge

Boas

Queria votar no custo e votei no tempo. Há forma de editar a votação?

----------


## Ingo Barao

ola
como montei o aqua a 20 de outubro
votei no custo, o material de qualidade e muito caro
entao quando se comeca... (escumador RV areao, osmose etc etc etc)
o custo com a luz tambem nao e para brincadeiras :Icon Cry:  

como se gasta muito, o trabalho nao e nada.
quem corre por gosto, nao se cansa. :HaEbouriffe:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

É sem dúvida o custo. Já sabiamos, apriori, que este _hobby_ implicava custos elevados, mas o que mais chateia é ter de racionalizar o dinheiro e para isso as coisas secundárias, como o nosso passatempo, têm de ficar para segunda prioridade, o que demora mais tempo a realizar as nossa intenções. Mas havemos de chegar lá...

----------


## Mário Silva Santos

Boas
Votei nas desilusões, pois para mim é o que mais me custa, perder um peixe ou um coral é de facto muito doloroso, pois quando os compramos andamos cheios de expectativas e depois.... :Icon Cry:  

O custo é um mal que já todos sabemos antes de começar com este vicio, o trabalho para mim é um escape.

Um abraço

Mário

----------


## Gil Miguel

A mim desanima-me ter uma fuga de água e nem conseguir descobrir de onde  :EEK!:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> É sem dúvida o custo. Já sabiamos, apriori, que este _hobby_ implicava custos elevados, mas o que mais chateia é ter de racionalizar o dinheiro e para isso as coisas secundárias, como o nosso passatempo, têm de ficar para segunda prioridade, o que demora mais tempo a realizar as nossa intenções. Mas havemos de chegar lá...


Digo precisamente o mesmo José. :Admirado:

----------


## António Paes

Eu votei em "outras razões" e são às centenas delas  :yb624:   :yb624:   :yb624:  que tenho espalhadas pelo aquário... as aiptasias.

António

----------


## Roberto Pacheco

Para mim e o custo  :yb665:

----------


## Ricardo Rodrigues

Boas,

Não votei porque não há nada que me desanime, todos os aspectos menos bons impulsionam ainda mais a minha vontade de melhorar e construir reefs cada vez mais saudáveis e vivos.

Happy reefing

----------


## Rui Manuel Gaspar

Acabei de votar nas desilusões.

Principalmente na falha de electricidade que levou à morte de quase todo o aquário.

Tristes abraços,


R(\/)G

----------


## António A Silva

Votei outras, porque por vezes tenho dificuldade em entender a dinâmica das respostas, desejava se possivel , e desculpem se já o fazem, encontros convivios para trocar ideias, questões, respostas, etc,
obrigado 
um abraço

----------


## Rinaldo Fontenele

O custo dos equipamentos e suplementos.
Cá no Brasil, os preços são muito altos em função do Dollar ser acerca de 2 para 1.

----------


## José Pereira

OLÁ :SbOk2:  
o que mais me desanima no hobby são as fugas no aquario :yb620:   e os preços que algumas lojas praticam. :EEK!:

----------


## NunoAlexandre

votei nas desilusões , esta semana já foram varias 3 saltos para o chão de 2 oceallaris e uma donzela

----------


## Marco Fonseca

Votei sem sombra de dúvida no custo, se assim não fosse já teria montado o aquário com que sonho desde os meus 14 anos.

----------


## Flavio de Gois

Com certeza os custos que aqui no Brasil são exorbitantes, muito ,mas muito altos, pode-se dizer , mas vc sabia dos custos. Sim quando entramos sabemos dos custos, mas isso nos desanima a medida que queremos melhorar e os valores nos assustam.

----------


## Carlos Gião

As desilusões provocadas pela facilidade com que o sistema desestabiliza...logo aumentando os custos para equilibrar (equipamentos suplementares) Falta de apoio no terreno generalizado...(não me posso queixar...)

----------


## Rodrigo Estiveira

Sem dúvida é o preço do material... 

Depois de um ano com aquário de água salgada, tenho a certeza de que os preços fizeram com que isto fosse um "hobbie" de elite. Com muita pena minha.

Ás vezes quando entro nas lojas, o preço de certas coisas fazem-me achar tudo ESTUPIDAMENTE caro  :Admirado:

----------


## Ernesto D. S. Lourenço

> Acabei de votar nas desilusões.
> 
> Principalmente na falha de electricidade que levou à morte de quase todo o aquário.
> 
> Tristes abraços,
> 
> 
> R(\/)G


Também voto na desilusão.
Para atenuar o problema da falta de electricidade, tenho uma UPS APC 550 de apoio exclusivo à bomba de retorno. Atenua as desilusões acreditem...

----------


## Santos Madeira

Disse-me uma vez um velhote minhoto - Meu senhor, quem tem tem quem não tem não tem. Eu que pertenço aos que não têm, por amor á camisola, faço um esforço para poder ter o prazer de olhar para o aquario que tenho em casa, é pobrezinho mas é meu e dá-me muito goso. Um abraço para todos

----------


## Ivo Linhares

Olá a todos.
Aqui no Brasil o custo é sem duvida o que mais desanima!
Quase todos os produtos para aquário marinho são importados e caros.

Outra grande dificuldade que temos (Principalmente no Rio de Janeiro) é a quantidade de lojas especializadas, 
Aqui são poucas e nem todas são confiáveis. :Icon Cry:

----------


## Ricardo Amaral

Para mim, o apoio numa linha de raciocinio que permita chegar ao objectivo final...ou seja, poder ter confiança absoluta para tomar as decisoes correctas ,principalmente na opcao no que e ou nao dispensavel. :yb663:

----------


## Paulo Pacheco

Pois,....várias!!! :yb665:  
Custo, surpresas desagradáveis com uma panóplia de resoluções que nunca sabemos qual a mais correcta na prática.
É pena. :Vitoria:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Pois é 

O Custo :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  embora compreenda algumas situações. Mas o pior é a impotencia que sinto quando morre um dos vivos  :Icon Cry:   e confesso que para já só tive 3 baixas, um saltou do aqua, outro foi morto por um da mesma espécie :SbRequin2:  (Burrice ou ignorancia minha), outro morreu no dia a seguir a sua chegada  :yb663:  .

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Miguel Ferreira

:Olá:   Boas.
O que mais desanima no hobby e o custo
mas as desilusoes tambem fazem parte.
1 Grande abraço a todos.
 :yb620:   :SbRiche:

----------


## Rafael Bruno

Para mim é o custo... do material... da manutenção... da EDP.
Um membro disse " quem corre por gosto não cansa" pois, mas para correr é preciso ter pernas :SbRiche:   :SbRiche:  .
As desilusões também são factor preduminante (porque também e infelizmente está associado a custos).
Há que ter paciencia...para aturar a patroa.
É só mais isto :yb663:  .

----------


## Cristóvão Veríssimo

Escolhi outras razões porquê, Porque nada me dezanima  :Smile: 

O custo, pois estica-se um pouco e compra-se no mês seguinte!

O trabalho, é o escape para ter algo que fazer nos tempos livres!

As desilusões, só motivam oara seguir em frente e tentar remediar para nao cometer o mesmo erro!

O tempo, nao se faz hoje, faz-se amanha!

Abraço

----------


## Adão Pesqueira

Votei no custo, porque ainda não sei o que são as outras opções  :yb624:   :yb624:  , é que ainda me estou a iniciar nos salgados e ando a meses a comprar os acessorios :Coradoeolhos:  

Espero ate final do ano conseguir ter o aquario pelo menos na fase de ciclagem... 

Façam figas

----------


## António Vitor

Eu votei no custo, mas existe também muito boa gente que pensa que pertence a uma elite só por ter reef... aqui em portugal é recorrente...

deve fazer parte dos genes portugueses...
é geralmente com esse tipo de pessoas que me tenho chateado aqui no forum, tal nao acontece em forums internacionais... respeitar os outros parece ser pouco imoprtante...

E isso tem sido uma grande decepção ...

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Eu votei nas desilusões!

Os custos como em todos os hobbys, existem (e eu tenho mais uns hobbys carotes,pesca,BTT,Ciclismo,PC modding) e temos de saber viver com eles!
Com tempo e calma tudo se consegue!Se n for de uma marca é de outra, se n for novo é usado!

Frags e peixes, há sempre a vender nos foruns....

Agora as mortes de vivos, mesmo quando tudo está "aparentemente" bem, e especialmente saltos para fora do aqua!

Com estes ultimos fico mesmo chateado!

----------


## TiagoRPereira

Eu votei no custo,principalmente ao inicio (fase da montagem).

Abraços

----------


## Artur Fonseca

eu também votaria no custo... mas na realidade o que mais me desanima é a falta de apoio e compreensão da família... aliás estão sempre a sugerir para me livrar dos aquários...   :Prabaixo:

----------


## Christian Gnad

Sem a menor dúdida as desilusões!
A morte de um peixe, a morte ou gradual desaparecimento ou definhar de um coral, são os motivos que mais me desanimam.

----------


## nelsoncruz

Para mim, o que mais me desanima, é não haver lojas em aveiro com o minimo de experiência em salgados, e para o minimo que é preciso tenho que pedir de fora ou deslocar-me km.

----------


## André Pinto

O que mais me desanima é o custo da RV n é facil dar 200 por pedra.. msm sabendo de td o q esta envolve... filtro suporte esconderijo...  :Whistle:

----------


## AntónioAfonso

Olá boa noite, votei nas desilusões , porque por vezes, depois de tanto trabalho, esforço e empenho, quando algo corre mal como por exemplo, uma fuga de água após a montagem, é obra ter de desmontar tudo outra vez. mas o amor ao hobby vale o esforço.
o resutado final é compensador
abraço a todos
afonso

----------


## bruno.lino

Votei na desilusão...
Quando após tanto trabalho, alguem consegue por vingança, matar tudo... é uma desilusão.

----------


## Pedro Nunes

Boas,

Definitivamente o custo.... Ter de encomendar um equipamento no estrangeiro que, com portes, custa p.e. 80€ e cá pedem 180€ e outros em que a diferença é de pelo menos o dobro, fora a gasolina e o tempo que perdes, enquanto que as encomendas vêm ter a casa  :Wink: ....
Ganhar tudo de uma só vez nunca foi a melhor politica, mas continua a ser lei...
Com dinheiro nunca teria de ter um nano de 45litros, logo tudo poderia ser muito mais calculado e estável. Em vez de fazer do meu aqua de 250 litros um futuro tropical de agua doce.... seria um reef com sump em modo  :Wink: 

Fica aqui o desabafo
Pedro Nunes

----------


## Filipe Pacheco

Sem dúvida a desilusão de chegar a casa e ver o aquário quebrado, esse é o maior medo que tenho no hobby e sem dúvida ser a maior desilusão.

----------


## marcoferro

O custo sem duvida, 
gente voces estão na europa , no Brasil é ainda pior o valor das coisas
eu vejo ai que voces pagam por exemplo de uma bomba em torno de 30 euros 
o que equivale em torno de 80 reais ou um pouco menos dependendo da cotação do euro  , a mesma bomba por exemplo aqui pagamos 160 reais , o dobro e isso nacional ou importada, Brasileiro infelismente tende a copiar valores dos equipamentos importados , mesmo que suas qualidades sejam inferiores, por isso infelismente o hobby no Brasil nao é pra muitos, poucas pessoas tem acesso  :SbRiche:  ao hobby o que na minha opnião é triste pq trata-se de um hobby maravilhoso e evita stresse, rsrsrsrsrs

----------


## Santos Dias

Olá ..Faço minhas as vossas palavras acrescentando que as desilusões fazem parte da vida e um aquario é como uma mulher umas xs dá-nos prazer outras deixa-nos frustrados  :SbSourire:

----------

